# How do I cut a large circular recess?



## rustyyy (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello - new to the forum and I'm trying to work on a few projects this fall/winter. 

I'd like to route or cut out a large circular recess from the top of a log. The attached image illustrates what I am trying to achieve with relatively estimated dimensions. Feel free to newb me out as im sure theres many easy ways to accomplish this...

Does anyone have suggestions on how i can go about this?

Note: I have limited access to wood working tools but would like to create a lamp out of a piece of stock log. I don't have access to a router and im willing to purchase the equipment depending on how frequently i can re use it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rustyyy said:


> Hello - new to the forum and I'm trying to work on a few projects this fall/winter.
> 
> I'd like to route or cut out a large circular recess from the top of a log. The attached image illustrates what I am trying to achieve with relatively estimated dimensions. Feel free to newb me out as im sure theres many easy ways to accomplish this...
> 
> ...


Router is the best tool. Do you have a jig saw?

You could cut a larger circle out of ply or MDF and use this as a guide to run your router inside. To run a router inside would be safer in that you are not so likely to run thru to the outside of your log.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum by the way.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would use a router and make a jig out of plywood. Make the jig 12"x12" or so and cut the circle out of it what ever size you need. Then use the router with a ball bearing pattern bit to carve out the log.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

For the folks who own and are familiar with using a router, this is likely our first choice.

Make a jig as stated in the other replies. You will also need to screw/clamp the router to a bigger piece of plywood than the jig diameter to prevent the router from falling into the hole. A router base is much smaller than the hole you want to create.

You do not state how smooth/flat the bottom of the hole needs to be. If a somewhat manual approach can be done, another option is to drill several holes with a Forstner style bit, and then remove the remaining wood with a chisel.

You will have to work to keep the depth of the holes somewhat consistent. Purchasing a crank neck chisel is the best chisel to clean up the bottom of the hole.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey bud welcome to the forum could you provide more of your design I'm not understanding why you need to rout a recess for a lamp.?


----------



## rustyyy (Oct 24, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Hey bud welcome to the forum could you provide more of your design I'm not understanding why you need to rout a recess for a lamp.?


Sure heres another attachment...
except the glass 'vase' is closed at the top and open on the bottom, the recess allows the glass thing to sit in the base.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ooh ok sorry I was just curious lol thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Like Dave Paine said, using a large forstner bit in a circular pattern will remove most material, then you can clean up the sides with a curved chisel. 
Here's what a forstner bit looks like, if you don't already know. Or you could get one big one and do it in one shot. By your drawing I can't tell how big the hole is.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like all you would need to rout would be the channel the glass enclosure would rest in, the remainder would be optional as to how it is finished. As pointed out the mdf guide would give you the circular pattern and if you are leery of cutting the unside to depth all the way across this would accomplish the deed.


----------

